# NOt a rescue but a horse for sale



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 20, 2003)

Hi,

Our very un-horsey neighbors have a mini mare for sale. She really needs to go to a good home with regular feeding and care. She is about 2 yrs old and a silver buckskin- UNREG. she is refined, perfect bite, decent legs and overall worth the hardship price IMO if anyone was interested. They are asking not to much money for her and again she really needs a good home. She is pretty easy to work with (with my limited time with her) easy going and while I only have pics of her now hairy she is a very pretty true silver buckskin. Sorry to post this hear but while she isnt technically a rescue she is in need of a good home with regular feeding like on a daily basis and shelter and hoof care and such. I am not in the financial position to purchase her at this point so anyone looking for a horse to help please let me know.

And if this is not ok to post here i totally apologize ahead of time.

They also have 2 large ponies small horses maybe 15 hands tops they have NO shelter for them and one mare is very heavy in foal due anytime now (within a few weeks) the other is belived to be in foal as well- I know the market is soft now but i am hoping to find someone interested in them ASAP casue i dont think that foal will make it being born out in the 28 degree nights with no barn or stall :-(


----------



## Betsy (Nov 20, 2003)

*I would love to help anyway I can!!!




*


----------



## kaykay (Nov 20, 2003)

hey lisa no problem posting that here and im hoping someone here will see it and want to give her a wonderful home! Let me know if anything changes and you need our help

Kay


----------



## virginia (Nov 20, 2003)

Hi Lisa

Maybe you could tell where they are located. Looks like Betsy can help if she's anywhere near you. Good luck and please keep us posted.

Ginny


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 20, 2003)

oops sorry i should have said where she is I would post her on the sale board but she isnt mine and that isnt allowed... She is currently in ID near boise We have lived nextdoor for almost a year she has never been sick that I have seen nor colicked or whatever but she hasnt been fed regularly or the best quality feed howver she remains sweet, leads backs, can pick up her feet all of which i did today when i got my hands on her for a bit. She is in good weight and has a perfect bite and is a really pretty little mare. She might even be a dun but to be honest while she does have a dorsal stripe i cant remember if she has leg barring i didnt pay much attention to that in the spring



so maybe she is a silver dun not a silver buckskin?

I sure hope someone looking for a mini friend or to help (not rescue but help) one looks at her She is a young horse with a full life ahead of her and she deserves to be the apple of someones eye.

I just dont have room for her or the other 2 ponies that are bred as moving them here would mean someone here wont have a stall and i just cant do that.

If you know anyone who can help or is looking for a wonderful little horse please either e-mail or PM me

[email protected]


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 20, 2003)

Kay,

Lisa is only about 20 minutes from my place. THe problem is that I can't take the mare in, and I have yet to find any fosters in this area.

Lisa,

You can try calling Bonnie and Gorden Maxwell from the old club. Can email the phone number if you want. I don't know if they would be interested in her or not, but I know that they have been building a herd over the last couple of years and only have 2 mares. They may be interested.


----------



## smokengunsranch (Nov 21, 2003)

Whats the cost and if someone can meet me 1/2 way maybe I could help.


----------



## Betsy (Nov 21, 2003)

*I have been thinking all night,and I thought it over. I would love to buy her.*

I think she needs a home where she is loved very much and I would love to give it to her.

I have been a horse lover ever since I was a little girl,and I hate to see them hurt or unloved,and I would love to help this girl out.





she will get lots of



and Hugs,and love.


----------



## virginia (Nov 21, 2003)

Dear Betsey

Now, that is the way to step up. The world needs more generous loving people like you in it. I sincerely wish for you and your new filly a lifetime of love and happiness.

Maybe she was sent by the little filly you just lost. She can help to fill that empty place in your heart.

Ginny


----------



## Betsy (Nov 21, 2003)

*virginia said:*



> Maybe she was sent by the little filly you just lost. She can help to fill that empty place in your heart.



Um Virginia,

That's a diffrent Betsy, I didn't lose a filly.


----------



## virginia (Nov 21, 2003)

OOPS, sorry, today doesn't seem to be my day.

Ginny


----------



## runamuk (Dec 3, 2003)

For those who have been following this mare she will be coming home in the next couple of days. Thankfully she is not starved but needs regular consistent feeding and a good worming and a bit of brushing. We hope to have her home and settled in time to get her feet done on Saturday when the farrier is here.

So long as these registries continue hardshipping we will attempt to get paper from at least AMHR for her. In the mean time she will join my other mini's and get to be a part of our furry family.

I will try to get some pics and post them and down the road I will post more when she gets fat and sassy.


----------

